# no compassion at all



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi really need to rant. Throughout infertility we've had some pretty mean comments and no compassion at all. To top it off a old best friend of mine was married with 2 girls then left her part net for someone eles. Anyway when she lived away I hardly got a text from her even when going through ectopic. Anyway she announced on ** she's expecting a baby in November (I'm not on ******** a relative told me) anyway I get a text today saying 'hi how are you. Me and bf having a baby in November I'm really tired and dreading if I need c section but we're so happy can't wait but baby things again' I was gobsmacked she knows what I went through so no need rub it in. I didn't reply but felt like saying 'had counselling few weeks ago as found it hard cope with everything and listening to pregnancy stories ect. I'd be happy for her if she didn't boast. She's always been me me me but never interested how anyone eles is. I know what She's like. When I've text her when I'm not doing to well I never get a reply back. I thought I was just been over the top but according to everyone I knowsays how she puts things on ** constantly


----------



## angie1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow she sounds lovely! Think u did the right thing not txting bak. Be the bigger person n she can do 1!


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks angie it really got to me. On top of that 2 ladies in my area just had babies. 1 want stopped Miami g all through pregnancy and now doesn't shut up about the baby I can normally calm myself in the situation but when I get home I'm in tears x


----------

